# Dedicated to all the rude PPl who said my dog feared me



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Just thought i would share this video that i have dedicated to all the rude posative-only trainers(not found on this forum) who called me rude names,told me i didnt deserve to own a dog and that my dog didnt love me,only feared me.

but i thought i would share it here as well becuase well i thought it was so damned funny and cute!
ENJOY!





  
i jsut love my dog


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you have such a great laugh!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Ahaha I love Cesar! He's so cute and preppy! 

I think it's cruel and immature of people to bash on you like that. That's unfair and totally uncalled for. It's one thing if they support their argument with facts and theories but it's another thing to judge others when they don't see the full picture. 
I can't help but feel that whenever people disagree, respect if often forgotten. There always seems to be hesitation or an avoidance of " agree to disagree" because for some reason, it's always more appealing to bash the other person. Why is that I wonder?

I may favor Positive Reinforcement and I'm pretty sure I might be a Positive only trainer who tries to encourage it with others, but I still respect you. Why? Because you are a responsible caring adult who is capable of making her own decisions and it's crystal clear you have the right intentions. Cesar loves you. No doubt about that. You love him, there is no way that can be questioned. You care for him and you want what's best for him. If those are your motives then I already think highly of you. Every person and every dog is different after all, so who are we to judge others by taking a different approach?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you film on a phone? What do you use? If I did that with my crapberry it would be unwatchable. I have to be so still and it still sucks. 

And what kind of trainer are you? I have found many forums to be full of complete jerks who think they know everything and its so annoying. 

Does he always wear the bell? I understand why, but it would drive me nuts. 

He looks happy.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@ xelili
*blush*

@IttyBitty Kitty
thanks! i appreciate that! i use posative methods mostly and im not against all posative with most dogs in most situations and i dont bash posative trainers they are great when they know what they are doing (same can be said of trainers who use corrections) for a long time i wonderd if i should even talk about dogs or talk to people about dog training cause of some people.
personally i do think there are far more idiots who do corrections then who do posative methods since corrections are controversal and many people dont use them right and those idiots who use corrections wrong do more harm then good too dogs.

@wolfsnaps88
i use a nikon coolpix its geting pretty old though,needs to be replaced big time im going to squeeze every last pic and video from it that i can though lol

i dont know what kind of trainer i would consider myself to be as i use a combo of corrections/posative reinforcment im a believer in the pack theory (to a point) and use NILF.
he doesnt wear a bell those are just his dog tags he has his rabies tag,his liscence, and his ID tag on that collar and at home he goes naked those tags are strictly for the vibration collar becuase thats the one he wears while off lead.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

While I think the dominance theory is complete bullshit, I think it's ridiculous people attack you for your training methods and say your dog fears you. Question, with the vibration collar, don't you completely trust him off leash?

Ceaser is such a stunning boy. I am falling for Bull Terriers, they are lovely dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Do you film on a phone? What do you use? If I did that with my crapberry it would be unwatchable. I have to be so still and it still sucks.
> 
> And what kind of trainer are you? I have found many forums to be full of complete jerks who think they know everything and its so annoying.
> 
> ...


Hey! Sprocket wears a bell and it keeps him safe and accounted for. Don't be a hater :tongue: :biggrin:

Charity, screw them, he totally adores you. :smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So cute, I love the backing up lol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So did you learn this from watching the idiot girl on u tube who said she could do anything with her Bull Terrier, come to find out she always had a shock collar on him, then when she took it off he wouldn't listen at all to her? I don't have respect for people who need a collar in place to train, especially a B.T.

Here's a good look at a lot of B.T.'s and I don't see one wearing a vibration or shock collar

BULL TERRIER "KILLING NATURE"


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Bull Terrier training*


Here she is, the one that all the Bull Terrier forums hate, especially our very own Tobi, (David) Shock collars as a training aid are a No No in the B.T. world, only positive reinforcement methods are looked upon as why would you want to change up their personality!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@Tahlz
im a little paranoid to say the least especielly in town there are gaps in the fence and next to a highway and parking lot. he has never given me reason to not trust him except in the begining i havent actually used the collar since last fall maybe? i mean he wears it but i have yet to push the vibrate button since last fall.
he has excellent recall i let him collarless-and leadless out in the woods with little animals. but again i am paranoid im trying to get over that for his sake i have been not last walk but walk before that we went without the vibration collar and he did good even when a littel kid was whistling for him to come to him in the parking lot across the road (i was so proud!)

Cesar has been my first dog ive ever taken anywhere off lead. but yeh i really need to stop taking the collar with me.

@whiteleo
yes i know her we are freinds on FB we talk and i donot agree with many of the things she does (including breeding her dogs) but she has been freindly to me and i will be freindly towards her i think she means well with her dogs but yeh she really should take some better advice from people.
and i really donot see what harm a vibration collar does? its no differant then useing a clicker its just a differant cue instead of sound its felt which is great for when hes too far away to hear me the vibration is consistant when my voice cannot always be if he where to go tearing off into the woods after an animal and is too far away to hear my voice i hit the button to vibrate the collar and he knows what it means it means "go to mom,youll get a treat/toy/playtime"

he enjoys wearing the collar and will put it on himself when he hears me turn it on the beep,beep,beep he snaps to attention and comes running and tries to slide his head into it becuase the vibration=pay attention to mom.
i dont know how OTHERS use vibration collars but i used it like clicker training everytime i would vibrate he was rewarded then i would vibrate while he was farther away when he looked at me i would call him to come and sit and get rewarded.
is it used as a correction? yes and no its more of a distraction if he is sniffing animal droppings and i ask him to come along and he doesnt look up i vibrate he looks up and i call him to come.

but anyways i am used to the bashing...let it begin if it must....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> @Tahlz
> im a little paranoid to say the least especielly in town there are gaps in the fence and next to a highway and parking lot. he has never given me reason to not trust him except in the begining i havent actually used the collar since last fall maybe? i mean he wears it but i have yet to push the vibrate button since last fall.
> he has excellent recall i let him collarless-and leadless out in the woods with little animals. but again i am paranoid im trying to get over that for his sake i have been not last walk but walk before that we went without the vibration collar and he did good even when a littel kid was whistling for him to come to him in the parking lot across the road (i was so proud!)
> 
> ...


I won't bash you, but I'd like to see a training session without the collar on...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I won't bash you, but I'd like to see a training session without the collar on...







this is a fairly new toy i have dedicated ONLY for when we are out on walks as he sometimes ignores treats, as you can see he is not wearing any collar at all.
i was teaching him a bit of self control so to speak.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

See, you don't need that collar at all...Your using it as a crutch!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well like i said im am paranoid being down town with all the cars and people and the high way. theres one spot in the fence he could easily slip right thru and wander off into the street and i would have to run all the way around before i could get to him and everytime we pass that spot i clutch my squeeker in case he attempts to go thru he never does and im always relived he doesnt.

(i also use a squeeker to get his attention)
i have lots of differant things becuase he gets bored easily if the treats stop working i use a toy if the toy stops working i use a squeeker an if the squeeker fails i always have the collar but the squeker rarely fails.

but i totally agree i really do ned to stop worrying and stop putting the collar on him when we go i always tell people to not worry yet i do it too.

you all know im gonna get video of him tonight off lead and no collar (well ok maybe his new collar i just made so hes got a tag)


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the music in that video! Totally just brightened up my crappy day =)


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

untill this topic was brought up i didnt realize how nervous i had been about it till now.
i have tons of pics of last summer with him wearing no collar at all at the crowded public beach,the local river,and up at the school with school kids in the yard for recess.

wondering what triggerd my nervousness this year as oppose to last...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you are doing well with Cesar. I agree with the crutch of a collar  He seems like such a great boy and he is so attentive to you!
I'm not against training aid collars like prongs or vibration collars. I'm against people who do not use them in the correct manner. But the tool should never make up for training. Which I don't think you have used it to take place of actual training.

I stopped useing the prong collar on Tucker, Annie and Nalah because they listen on it, but as soon as it is off, they stop listening, so IMO it is defeating the purpose. Now we are walking back and forth a million times with tons of people staring trying to figure out why I am walking in circle and back and forth and around again. BUT its working! I walked all three of them (separately) a few blocks after working with them for about 30-40 minutes. 

I think the collar is more for you, not Cesar at this point. Is he as well behaved as he seems? He is sooooo cute too!


----------

